# Supercard DSTWO Card for Nintendo DS, DS Lite & DSi



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry if I missed a post about this, but I couldn't find one.

--

I went to the site, and was checking out the Supercard DSTWO Card for Nintendo DS, DS Lite & DSi. I am really interested in buying one, because I know it saves so much money on games, and also, it's the best Flashcart, so I've heard.

However, it says Pre-Orders only. What does that mean? The card is already released and has been. Do they happen to be out of order?


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2010)

There's been a lot of demand for the DSTwo recently, so they actually ran out of stock.
But, in a few days time they'll have a large shipment coming in

You can read about it here.

No worries, if you ordered one today, you'd wait over the weekend as normal and it would ship out on Monday.

Also yes, the DSTwo probably is the best flashcart in the market, if the price is not an issue I highly recommend it.


----------



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh, I won't be getting one for another week or two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My birthday's next month but I might buy a new Nintendo DS lite or DSi and one of these. xD

Edit:

Also, I'm guessing Supercard DSTWO is LEGAL in the US? I didn't know there was bans on anything actually (like the post of Import Tax saying R4 is banned for UK).
I'm a beginner at this stuff so another Q.: What is R4/Wood r4 whatever? I've heard a lot about it everywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-- Clueless.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2010)

Jakeysaurus said:
			
		

> Oh, I won't be getting one for another week or two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, well yeah, DSTwo is a great one to get, and Shoptemp is a great place to get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You might want to think about ordering one in advance so you have it when you get your DS Lite/DSi, but that's up to you.
I dunno, it all depends on that "might" of yours, lol.


----------



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Jakeysaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That might is a 110%. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mom spends approximately 150-200$ for birthdays so.. xD And then Christmas is in December as well. I really want to play Pokemon black. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was even thinking about ordering my own JP game for the hell of it.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2010)

Jakeysaurus said:
			
		

> That might is a 110%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## al5911 (Oct 8, 2010)

What about getting the 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...yeah...it'll cost about $300 and will be release in US on March...
..... a n d  I heard/read somewhere that DSTwo will work on 3DS??? And only in DS mode ....


----------



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 8, 2010)

I was afraid to mention roms. hehe @ the registration

"I will not blah blah roms blah."






 Ya.......... Um. I was debating on playing the rom on No$ but I heard it doesn't save, and Desmume sucks.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2010)

al5911 said:
			
		

> What about getting the 3DS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Discussing patches and the sort here is totally a-ok, we even have forums dedicated to rom hacking and translation.
Just never ask for, or provide roms, that's all.

It might be worth trying the Black rom on Desmume 0.96, I tried it briefly and it seemed pretty nice.
You can always export your Desmume save and start playing it on a flashcart, I think you export the .dsv save to a .sav file, and then maybe use shunyweb.info, but i'm not 100% on that since i've never done that.


----------



## pnice (Oct 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> There's been a lot of demand for the DSTwo recently, so they actually ran out of stock.
> But, in a few days time they'll have a large shipment coming in
> 
> You can read about it here.
> ...




Thanks for posting the link to the news about it shipping out on Oct 10th.  I was actually looking for the same information since I wanted to order a DSTWO today using express shipping.  If it mails out on Monday and I do the express shipping do you think there is a chance I will receive it by Friday?  I live in Texas and my zip isn't listed under the additional rural fee or additional time so I'm hoping the 3-5 day would make it arrive by Friday.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2010)

pnice said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't really say, shipping is unpredictable, even on express shipping.
If you order earlier, like today, then I guess it's more likely that it will ship on Monday, and more likely to arrive by Friday.
I can't be certain though, since I've only ever used their free shipping.


----------



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 9, 2010)

Ya, I tried Black on Desmume but it loaded pretty slow some times, so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:

I just placed an order for DSTWO. :] I'm happy. I got the $21 shipping. >_> Yay? :


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 9, 2010)

Well hopefully you'll get it quickly then, lol.


----------



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 9, 2010)

xD I'm buying a DS Lite tomorrow from a local Gamestop.


----------



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 9, 2010)

Can you use Action Replay codes with the Supercard DSTWO?


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 9, 2010)

Jakeysaurus said:
			
		

> Can you use Action Replay codes with the Supercard DSTWO?



Yes you can.  http://gbatemp.net/t232281-supercard-dstwo-review  Read the gbatemp review.


----------



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay.


----------



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 10, 2010)

Double post (Sorry):

So, why aren't orders showing up on your account? And also, do they ship from Hong Kong? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If so, don't they ship out today?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 10, 2010)

Orders show up when they're approved, and it's the weekend right now.


----------



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 10, 2010)

I realize that, I was just wondering because a post says that they are shipping out October 10th (today).


----------

